# My first saltwater nano tank...and most likely my last...updated



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

I want to say thanks to Pat for hooking me up with the awesome 15 gallon rimless tank. To Chris Tang who helped me source out everything that I needed and he also set up the tank for me....I can't thank you enough and I appreciate everything you did for me! I bought everything new except for the heater and I spent a lot of money and this is just the beginning!! 

Here are a few photos and the tank 6 days old, I plan to add more soft corals, shrimps, and small fishes over the next few weeks.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Like how your live rock is arranged


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Looking good. These rimless tanks look great.

Why do you say "most likely my last" in the title, if I may ask? Let me take a guess: is it related to the few words just before "and this is just the beginning" in your post? :bigsmile:


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Really love those rimless tanks.


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> Looking good. These rimless tanks look great.
> 
> Why do you say "most likely my last" in the title, if I may ask? Let me take a guess: is it related to the few words just before "and this is just the beginning" in your post? :bigsmile:


Thanks for the kind words. You are right as I didn't realize how expensive it is to set up a SW tank and stock it. I started reading other posts about it being a money pit after I set up the tank and put in a couple of corals. I should of started a SW tank fund a year ago. It's shocking as it's only a 15 gallon...I would be spending a lot more if the tank was bigger.


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm hoping to get a couple more soft corals this week! It's so addicting.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

lotus said:


> Thanks for the kind words. You are right as I didn't realize how expensive it is to set up a SW tank and stock it. I started reading other posts about it being a money pit after I set up the tank and put in a couple of corals. I should of started a SW tank fund a year ago. It's shocking as it's only a 15 gallon...I would be spending a lot more if the tank was bigger.


That's just what I needed to hear to stop that SW itch from forming.  Nice tank and setup. May I ask what that black blob is on the left front of the tank? HOB filter?


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice setup! I like the nice clean look.

When I had a salt talk it was a mess with rocks all over the place. At least this way you can see your fish and inverts. Good work.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

lotus said:


> Thanks for the kind words. You are right as I didn't realize how expensive it is to set up a SW tank and stock it. I started reading other posts about it being a money pit after I set up the tank and put in a couple of corals. I should of started a SW tank fund a year ago. It's shocking as it's only a 15 gallon...I would be spending a lot more if the tank was bigger.


If you had looked up and read any of my posts on keeping sw, you would know why I've always called it the "dark side" (although there is a movement on BCA to call it the "bright side") of the addiction. My most common description is that a "crack habit would be cheaper" - for me.


----------



## George (Apr 21, 2010)

Did you say you tank is 6 days old, and there is already a clown fish in there?


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

great start! and welcome to the salty side 

here's my rimless 18 gallon ... give you a taste of what your tank can look like in a few months

heres how it looked in its first days









and it evolved
you cannot really appriciate all the colourful creatures with this photo ... but they are there! 









and one of my favourite fish


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> That's just what I needed to hear to stop that SW itch from forming.  Nice tank and setup. May I ask what that black blob is on the left front of the tank? HOB filter?


Lol! Yes, its a HOB filter and its temporary.


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> If you had looked up and read any of my posts on keeping sw, you would know why I've always called it the "dark side" (although there is a movement on BCA to call it the "bright side") of the addiction. My most common description is that a "crack habit would be cheaper" - for me.


I've stayed away from the Marine chats because I knew I would be tempted and when I saw Chris' tanks that was it. I always loved sw fishes but thought they were really hard to keep. Now since having a sw tank,I'm now reading some of the posts and doing some research. Lol!!....thats sounds about right that a crack habit would be cheaper.


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

George said:


> Did you say you tank is 6 days old, and there is already a clown fish in there?


Yes, the tank had 2 feather dusters, a coral, and a clownfish on the first day. I got the sw from my friend's tank and he being the expert said I can have one clown fish. On the fourth day I got the LR and and a couple of corals,everything seems to be doing well so far. I won't be adding anymore fishes until next week or two.


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

Algae Beater said:


> great start! and welcome to the salty side
> 
> here's my rimless 18 gallon ... give you a taste of what your tank can look like in a few months
> 
> ...


Your tank looks great and I can't wait until mine is full of corals. I like the goby too.


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the nice comments everyone.


----------



## George (Apr 21, 2010)

lotus said:


> Yes, the tank had 2 feather dusters, a coral, and a clownfish on the first day. I got the sw from my friend's tank and he being the expert said I can have one clown fish. On the fourth day I got the LR and and a couple of corals,everything seems to be doing well so far. I won't be adding anymore fishes until next week or two.


Well, if I were you, I wouldn't add any fish at all after the tank is properly cycled. Old tank water does nothing in terms of filtering. You have a new tank, new filter, new sand, and not-sure-where-you-got-from-rock. There will be a cycle. I hope you have some test kits, like ammonia and nitrate test kits to test your water routinely for the next few weeks. If there is any sign of ammonia, you may want to remove the fish ASAP.
Good luck.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Nice rock arrangement! It is going to look great!

I won't quite comparable to a crack habit. The first couple years will cost a few pretty pennies - money pit. When everything settles, the maintenance cost is really not that high. At one point, I am pretty sure my softy frags and algae farm pay for the operating cost and a couple of livestock. Trading frags with friends will also keep your cost down a little bit.

Just have to resist buying expensive and sensitive livestock.


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

Its been a while since my last post. The tank is a little over 2 months old and the water parameters is good, I do a 10% water change weekly. I added and changed a few things. I finally got my AI Sol and set it up last night with Tang Daddy's help and expertise...thanks Chris! I have 2 clownfishes,1clown goby,2 hermit crabs. I'm happy with the way the tank is progress even with the algae.I said I wouldn't have another SW tank but... I will eventually get a rimless tank 40-45gallon. That won't happen for a year and a half. This new hobby is really addicting!


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

More photos:bigsmile: I'm in LOVE with the LED's as they make my rics and corals pop!









A carpet anemone hiding


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Spectacular! I love the rocks. The LED is great, too!


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

wow, awesome nano! I really like the close up pic of the left side


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments....here is a update with a few new corals.


----------



## HIGHLANDER (Apr 9, 2012)

Great looking tank I've always been a freshy but thought lots of times would like to give salt a go.
Always liked the idea of a smaller G tank for the first.
Hopefuly you don't totaly hit the salt pipe and turn into one of those salty's that seem to look down on the rest of us.
Don't take me wrong I've always respected the extra cost and work involved. Prob. what keeps me from diving in.
Any hints for a virgin wannabee salty?


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

HIGHLANDER said:


> Great looking tank I've always been a freshy but thought lots of times would like to give salt a go.
> Always liked the idea of a smaller G tank for the first.
> Hopefuly you don't totaly hit the salt pipe and turn into one of those salty's that seem to look down the rest of us.
> Don't take me wrong I've always respected the extra cost and work involved. Prob. what keeps me from diving in.
> Any hints for a virgin wannabee salty?


There is a lot of members on here and other sites that will answer all of the newbie questions. I've never had a bad experience no matter how stupid the questions is and ususally members will give you a few suggestions. That said, we don't look down at the rest of you. I'm still a newbie, but from my experience so far I would save and read up on the hobby before jumping in.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I don't see any pictures, am I missing something?


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

HIGHLANDER said:


> Great looking tank I've always been a freshy but thought lots of times would like to give salt a go.
> Always liked the idea of a smaller G tank for the first.
> Hopefuly you don't totaly hit the salt pipe and turn into one of those salty's that seem to look down on the rest of us.
> Don't take me wrong I've always respected the extra cost and work involved. Prob. what keeps me from diving in.
> Any hints for a virgin wannabee salty?


Just because saltwater requires more care and money doesn't make it fair to say that we look down on freshwater people. Most of the people keeping saltwater started with fresh and I still keep both, we are all in it because we share a common interest....water and aquatic animals!

People that keep reef tanks spend money, then again people that keep fly river turtles, discus, arowana, plecos, shrimps spend just as much....

It's not as expensive as you think to get a reef tank started, almost the same as a hightek planted tank, the only difference is the price of corals.... Fish are about the same. If you're thinking about starting a salty tank you should visit some members and gain some experience and really think if you're ready to make the leap.

I know people that keep fish tanks with clownfish which doesn't cost much at all. Really at the end of the day there is very small differences with saltwater and fresh.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Elaine, you should turn up the whites when taking pics, all I see is the blue.....


----------

